

Reasons to Consider Building For Web First, Mobile Second - bcroesch
http://federisgroup.com/2013/11/04/4-reasons-you-should-consider-building-for-web-first-mobile-second/

======
coderzach
Mobile first means design your website for mobile devices first, not build a
native app first.

~~~
twerquie
Instagram is an example of "mobile first" in the sense of the article. It's a
thing.

------
te_chris
My last startup we went mobile first and it sucked. We were bootstrapping so
also contracting. The pressure of having to maintain two codebases (in this
case iOS and Rails) as well as keep clients happy left a particularly bitter
taste. That's before you do any marketing too!!

For my new one I've purposefully chosen something which can be built
completely in rails and still be useful. So much easier when dev resource
(i.e. me) is constrained.

